# DDR2 or DDR3



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm looking to build a new computer just after this Christmas. I do a lot of video editing - now in HD - so am going to be getting an Intel Core 2 Quad 3.00GHz processor to help me through the rendering. Currently, I'm on a Core 2 Duo at 2.33GHz.

I'm going to be custom building, but am not sure whether or not to go for DDR2 or DDR3. I've read in numerous places that DDR3 is not worth it, but is this true? Would I get faster speeds with a DDR3 motherboard, specificially with the RAM?

I just don't want to waste money on DDR3 parts when DDR2 would be just as good. I plan to upgrade the RAM as high as it can possibly go after I've upgraded, probably up to 16GB - starting at 4GB as that amount of RAM would be pretty expensive!

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The RAM you use is dependent on the Mobo you choose. DDR2 is perfectly fine and 4GB is more than sufficient.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm on 4GB now, and if I'm going 64-bit, I see no reason why I can't go higher. Should I get a DDR3 motherboard as it's newer and will slowly becomming the more used?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can get as much RAM as the Mobo will accept but there are no apps or games than can utilize more than 4GB. Filling all of the RAM slots on a Mobo can also cause problems with Voltage.
Personally, I'm not a fan of DDR3 RAM yet but that decision is yours.
An economical choice would be to install a Quad Core on your Mobo assuming it is Quad Core compatible.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, I plan to use Quad Core (Intel Core 2 Quad?) and start off at 4GB RAM, but the question is, DDR2 or DDR3. I see most company's now using DDR3, so I should use DDR3?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Perhaps I'm not understand your question? Are you going to purchase a new Mobo & Quad Core or use your present Mobo with a Quad Core?


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

Wait, DDR2 is faster? What's the point in DDR3 then?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

DDR2 has a lower clock speed but also lower latencies, so that makes DDR2 1066 and up faster than DDR3 1600 and down. However DDR3's higher clock speed allows it to interface with CPUs that require a higher bus speed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sorry I edited my post. Yes DDR2 is faster at this time due to the lower latencies. Just as DDR was faster than DDR2 when it was first introduced. The latencies will come down in time.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

I plan to build a whole new machine, new mobo, new processor, new everything. I've got to make the decision of whether or not to go DDR2 or DDR3. If I buy DDR3 parts now (which you say are slowly currently), would I have to buy new parts when the latencies lower? I assume so... which would mean me going DDR3 is pointless.

But I want this new system to last a good few years...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you go with a DDR3 setup you would not be required to but anything new except RAM if you want/need lower latencies when it becomes available.
In actuality, you will probably not "see" the difference in speed using the higher latency DDR3.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

DDR3 would last me longer, especially when the lower latency RAM is available, right? So it's worth buying DDR3 now?

By the way thanks for the help so far 

So any other opinions? DDR2 or DDR3?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

which one do you value more

A) very stable and dependable system but maybe a step slower than the top dog

B) the top dog system and you are willing to wrestle with some flakyness now and then as such symptoms appear?


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

Probably A when you put it like that, but it's not going to get too dated, right? I mean, if I get DDR2 (and RAM speeds can go up to 1066MHz, right?) it's not going to need updating for a good few years?

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you buy the right components for quad core or core 2 duo system (which only take ddr 2 anyway) then you will have a really good system for the next couple of years.

If you click on my system under my name, that system runs ddr2 ram and has a core 2 duo cpu and it kicks quite a lot of newer systems in the butt when it comes to performance. Also building a quad core or core 2 duo system with ddr2 ram will be a lot cheaper than having to build a system with an i7 or i5 cpu and ddr3 ram.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Informative posts from Team Mates linderman & greenbrucelee.
People tend to get caught up in the hype on the "latest & greatest" in the PC world. A 775 CPU and DDR2 RAM can be a great performer for less money.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

There is even DDR2 1333. Personally I'm sticking with DDR2 until 3 becomes practical in price AND performance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

its the same ole game all over again


DDR2-1066mhz memory with CAS 5-5-5-15 timings: is like one man with 1066pounds of rocks in a wheelbarrow and he dumps a load every 5 seconds

or


DDR3-1333MHz memory with CAS 9-9-9-24 timings: is like one man with 1333 pounds of rocks in his wheelbarrow and he dumps a load every 9 seconds

which one will actually move more rocks in 30 minutes ?

a socket 775 intel Q9400 or better will last EASILY for 3 years without upgrades and will be stable and dependable as hell!

or you can go for a "twitch" faster and newer and take your chances with plenty of quirks ??????

FWIW: I only use Q9400's and Q9650's in our office builds for anyone other than our few computer geeks in our company, I certainly would not throw them a system that will constanly be nagging me for "fixes" been there done that; no more! I dont have time to wrestle with those new i5's and i7's we now have 4 of them and I am not impressed with some of the weird issues we go thru with them and the software that doesnt play well with them is no joking matter ---- those platforms need time to mature and they are maturing slowly thanks to our soft economy

I often describe those systems as watching a two year old child; or watching a 10 year old ? which one you want ?


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

DDR2 all the way then! Thanks for the help guys, you've helped me save a lot of money here. How does this system sound?

Intel Core 2 Quad @ 3.00GHz
4GB DDR2 RAM @ 1066MHz (to start with!)
Some sort of HD graphics card, a 1GB Nvidia or something. I'm using a Raedon right now.
500GB Internal HDD @ 7200rpm

And all the other additional components you'd expect. I do a lot of HD video editing/rendering and I need something more powerful than my current Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.33GHz. It's lasted me well, but time for an upgrade. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sounds good! Here's what my picks would be:

Core 2 Quad Q9400 or Q9550, overclock to 3GHz+
OCZ/Corsair/G.Skill RAM
Radeon HD 5000 series card
Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB


Right now nVidia isn't really the best way to go. ATI currently has the fastest video cards (Radeon 5870, and the 5970 coming out today/tomorrow), the only DX11 video cards (Radeon 5000 series), and right now the Radeon 4800 series graphics cards cost ~20% less on average than their competing nVidia cards (Radeon 4870 1GB costs ~$150, GeForce GTX260 896MB costs ~$190). So for the time being ATI is the best option.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

I will stick with ATI then, thank you!

So I need a motherboard, processor (+ heatsink), RAM, HDD, optical drive, PSU (what should I get? I currently have a 450 and I think it's not as powerful as I need for the current setup, as it often buzzes), and a graphics card. Anything I have missed?

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should go for a quality psu. The best psus are from Seasonic and corsair. The Corsait 750TX or seasonic m12700 will be good to get.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

What sortof Wattage should I be looking at getting for that spec? 550? More/less?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Depends on the specific video card, anywhere around the high end, you should get a quality 750 watt jobbie, as mentioned above.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it's not really wattage that you should be concerned with it's amperage. If your going for a good highend video card you will need atleast 38A on the 12v rail so you should be looking at the seasonic m12 700w or corsair 750TX as I mentioned above.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/134677

How does that shape up? 

EDIT: Wait, that IS the model you said above, isn't it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

jackdelamare said:


> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/134677
> 
> How does that shape up?
> 
> EDIT: Wait, that IS the model you said above, isn't it?


That PSU would be a sound investment. You can't go wrong with Seasonic or Corsair PSU's.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep that is a very good psu


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

Great! I know I've asked a lot but I do not want to get a part wrong, how is this motherboard? It supports Quad Core and DDR2 RAM up to 1066MHz as far as I can tell.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161010

Other than that is looks to be a standard motherboard so everything else I've chosen will fit nicely.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

its ok you would be better of with an Asus or Gigabyte motherboard though.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Stay with Asus or Gigabyte Mobo's to assure you get a quality board.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

I think I've found the perfect one:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/170220


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This would be better (P45 chipset) at the same price.
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/160933


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

linderman said:


> its the same ole game all over again
> 
> 
> DDR2-1066mhz memory with CAS 5-5-5-15 timings: is like one man with 1066pounds of rocks in a wheelbarrow and he dumps a load every 5 seconds
> ...


Well the DDR2 would move 1066 x 12 x 30 = 383,760
and the DDR3 would move 1333 x 20 x 10 = 266,600

but the DDR3 that I got recommended says it 1600MHz so the sum would be 

1600 x 20 x 10 = 320,000 so it is less difference but still less then the DDR2

is this the same latencies (not sure what that means tbh) as previously mentioned though...

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-172-OC


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

Tyree said:


> This would be better (P45 chipset) at the same price.
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/160933


Oh thanks, I'll be getting that then.

Thanks for all your help guys, very greatful! :grin:

OK here is my final spec - please let me know what you think, and see if there's any problems.

_
Motherboard - ASUS P5Q SE2 iP45 Socket 775 8 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/160933

Processor - Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 Socket 775 3GHz 1333FSB 12MB Cache Retail Boxed Processor
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148544

Memory - Kingston 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 1066MHz/PC2-8500 HyperX Memory CL5 2.2V
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148859

Graphics Card - ASUS HD 4650 1GB DDR2 DVI VGA HDMI Out AGP Graphics Card
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/174678

Case - Galaxy Black Mid Tower Case with Blue Bubble Light LED Strip - 450W PSU (sell the PSU...)
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/136491

PSU - Corsair 750W TX PSU - 120mm Fan, 80+% Efficiency, Single +12V Rail
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/134677

Hard Drive - Seagate ST3500418AS 500GB Hard Drive SATAII 7200rpm 16MB Cache - OEM
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/158860 (great... out of stock. I'll just go for something similar)

Optical Drive - LG GH22LS50 22x DVD±RW SATA Dual Layer & RAM Burner + LightScribe Black Bare Drive OEM
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/176025
_

Now this is going to cost around £600 - so I need to make sure it's going to last a very long time and work. I'm afraid something won't fit. 

Thanks! :smile:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

jackdelamare said:


> OK here is my final spec - please let me know what you think, and see if there's any problems.
> 
> _
> Motherboard - ASUS P5Q SE2 iP45 Socket 775 8 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard
> ...




you will have no problems with this spec as listed!

enjoy the build :wink:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hm, graphics card is a little low spec if you plan to game. If you're a gamer I'd get at least a 4850. But if you're okay with lower-detail graphics the 4650 will be fine.


EDIT: Youch, don't buy that, that's an AGP graphics card. You need a PCIe x16 card.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Hm, graphics card is a little low spec if you plan to game. If you're a gamer I'd get at least a 4850. But if you're okay with lower-detail graphics the 4650 will be fine.


I looked but they're GDDR3, and the 5000s are GDDR5 - will these work with it?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

They'll work great. Graphics card VRAM doesn't have anything to do with system RAM, it's like a whole other computer with its own CPU (called the GPU) and RAM (called the VRAM).

I'd get a Radeon 4890 or 5770.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Hm, graphics card is a little low spec if you plan to game. If you're a gamer I'd get at least a 4850. But if you're okay with lower-detail graphics the 4650 will be fine.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Youch, don't buy that, that's an AGP graphics card. You need a PCIe x16 card.






*NICE catch Phaedrus* ..........AGP video card, :4-thatsba I cant believe any manuf is still trying to chase that platform 

the 4890 & 5770 are excellent cards! I personally dont suggest cards beyond the $225.00 mark unless the customer is not interested in "bang for the buck"


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

linderman said:


> you will have no problems with this spec as listed!
> 
> enjoy the build :wink:


Thanks!



Phædrus2401 said:


> They'll work great. Graphics card VRAM doesn't have anything to do with system RAM, it's like a whole other computer with its own CPU (called the GPU) and RAM (called the VRAM).
> 
> I'd get a Radeon 4890 or 5770.


Alright I'll look into those two - it's probably worth me getting the 5770, right?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well--4890 vs. 5770 is a tossup. 

The 4890 is more powerful than the 5770, but uses a lot more power and is not DX11 capable.

The 5770 is weaker (comparable to the 4870), but uses less power and puts out less heat, and has DX11 support.


If you want raw performance, get the 4890; if you want new technology and lower power consumption, get the 5770.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

I won't be doing Crysis style gaming, perhaps a little Flight Sim here and there. The graphics don't bother me TOO much but I'd rather something high like these guys, so I guess the 5770 is worth it because it'd eat less power and put out less heat like you said. And ready for DirectX11 too. Do you think 5770?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

For you I think the 5770 would be a great choice. And it isn't that much weaker than the 4890. You're good to go, I'd say.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/186468

That's it?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd get the Sapphire or Asus versions for the better customer support; but that's it, yep.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

I just thought... I really am not going to be doing huge amounts of gaming - this PC is mainly for my video editing/rendering so do you think the original one I had would be good for me? It's half the price of the 5770 - that's what I'm mainly thinking about. I can upgrade in the future, but for now, is the following ok for me?
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/182103


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The 4650 would be good, but that's a low profile one so you might have trouble fitting it into a standard ATX case. I'd spend a bit more for a 4670: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/181962 Enough of an upgrade over the 4650 to be worth the cost, I think.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161310

How about that? It's 1GB


----------



## constantgamer24 (Dec 12, 2009)

i herd that ddr3 isnt all that much faster, form PC How To, Magazine


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

jackdelamare said:


> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161310
> 
> How about that? It's 1GB


That's a good one. If you can find a GDDR3 version it would be a better pick, even if it's 512MB.

EDIT: Actually, that's the same price as the 4670, so no reason not to go with the faster one (4670).


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> That's a good one. If you can find a GDDR3 version it would be a better pick, even if it's 512MB.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, that's the same price as the 4670, so no reason not to go with the faster one (4670).


Would it be faster if it's 512MB though? I thought the 1GB one would be faster.

This is so confusing...
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/176815 - 1GB and silent, with a good price?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you don't plan on gaming hardly at all, the 4350 will work. But it will only manage most modern games on their lowest settings; even flight simulator won't look too good on it. That's also too expensive, they usually cost US$30, 32 quid seems rather high.

Memory size isn't all there is to determine graphics card performance. 
GPU - Main determinant of performance, the type of GPU and its clock speed play a large role in how fast it can process graphics performance.
Stream processors - Tiny processors that are very good at certain types of calculations. The more stream processors the better.
VRAM - Stores graphics data, such as textures. More is better, but a fast GPU with less VRAM will be faster than a slow one with more. Also, the faster the RAM (clock speed, and also tech; GDDR5 is fastest, GDDR2 is slowest), and the wider the bus (128-bit, 256-bit, etc.) the faster it will be.

ATI has a good naming system. Within a given series (Radeon 3000, Radeon 4000, Radeon 5000) the bigger the Model # the faster the card, with one or two exception (4770 is faster than 4830, for instance).

Least powerful
4350
4550
4650
4670
4750
4830
4770
4850
4870
4890
4850x2
4870x2
Most powerful

I recommend a Radeon 4650 or 4670 or 4770.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok - how's this?

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/172950

Stupid question, but this'll work 64-bit right? I'm looking at what I thought it the same but differently branded graphics card, and it mentions it's 64-bit compatible.
(http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161314)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it's ok.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

All 64-bit compatible. 32-bit vs. 64-bit depends on the processor, and _aaaallll_ modern consumer processors are 64-bit compatible.

The 4650 there would be better than the 4350, and is only two pounds more.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright, I think I'll go for the 4650 then - that'll suit be perfect I think.

Thanks for all your help! I hope I don't come across any problems when building, lol. 

So I purchased everything and built it yesterday. I have everything but the HDD.

Does anybody find the stupid heatsink incredibly hard to put on? Looks like my motherboard bent as I had to push down on those clips so hard...

Anyway, I've just turned it on (testing it works) and noticed the PSU buzzing. What the heck? It's a 750wat, shouldn't it be silent? I paid a good amount for it. Any suggestions?

EDIT: Oh no, there was a wire caught on the heatsink, LOL! Sorry, my mistake.

I can't wait to get my HDD. The company messed up the order and it has to be re-shipped. Annoying. Although my Windows 7 isn't here so it's not too much of an issue.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For future reference, install the heatsink on the Mobo OUT of the case holding one hand behind the Mobo to prevent flexing and possible damage to the Mobo. Doing this also allows you to visually insure that all 4 legs are securely locked into the Mobo. 
It is also advisable, and common practice for us who build PC's, to assemble on the bench to test before assembling in the case.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

I wish I had done that to start with. Although, I took the motherboard out with the heatsink attached and it was all clipped down.

I've gotta wait for my hard drive now, another idiot question, but what will I need to do in bios before installing an OS?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Boot to the Bios and set SATA to IDE-Compatible- or something similar and you should be set.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

So I finally got my hard drive (eBuyer messed up) and I have spent the rest of this afternoon setting my computer up. I was scared at first as the bios came up with "fatal error" and something about something inside the system or something... but I just restarted and it hasn't done it since, and allowed me to install Windows 7.

So everything's working, and I looked in the bios and found nothing regarding the changing SATA to IDE-Compatible. Is it serious? My hard drive is working fine.

Thanks for the suggestions and help throughout this thread everyone who posted. I really have an amazing system here. 7.3 is the highest experience rating, with 5.9 being the lowest (because of the HDD). Very happy


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to see that it is up-and-working.

Paedrus won't be able to see this thread so if you PM with your thanks then he'll get that.

Any more problems just make a new topic.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First, Congraulations!
If you have an OS installed then no worry about the SATA to IDE Bios settings. 
What 750W PSU did you purchase? If it's a quality unit then you should hear NO buzzing or any other noise other than the fan running and that is rare with good ones. If you do hear a buzzing that you are certain is coming from the PSU then RMA it.


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/134677

This is the PSU I got. It's working fine 

Also why can't Paedrus see this thread?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

jackdelamare said:


> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/134677
> 
> This is the PSU I got. It's working fine
> 
> Also why can't Paedrus see this thread?


I am not at liberty to discuss staff matters I'm afraid but you can PM with your thanks...


Very good PSU though, it should serve you well and if it's like mine you get a 7 year warranty. Most PSUs wouldn't last that long but Corsairs will :grin:


----------



## jackdlm (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah I can't hear it - makes a difference from my last PSU!

Thanks guys


----------

